# Parts Question



## stanza man (Sep 15, 2005)

hey what up?????? does any one know of any other nissan or similar vehicles which have parts that would fit a 1990 nissan stanza?????? for example I am in need of a drivers side sunvisor as well as a ashtray. Correct me if im wrong but do parts from the older maximas fit stanzas??????


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

stanza man said:


> hey what up?????? does any one know of any other nissan or similar vehicles which have parts that would fit a 1990 nissan stanza?????? for example I am in need of a drivers side sunvisor as well as a ashtray. Correct me if im wrong but do parts from the older maximas fit stanzas??????


for visors and ashtray i'm 90% sure thast just the stanza. a few parts from maximas interchange like the blinker lever on some years.


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

no other cars use those same parts.


----------

